
A Costco opens in China, draws such crowds it has to close early - evo_9
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/costco-opens-china-draws-such-massive-crowds-it-has-close-n1046801
======
siruncledrew
Slightly an aside, but reading news about the crowds in Shanghai made me think
of this Chinese buffet clip from a Thai resort:
[https://gfycat.com/ultimategenerousichneumonfly](https://gfycat.com/ultimategenerousichneumonfly)

